

If you live in America, you are 4x more likely to be murdered than in Britain - cperry
http://www.economist.com/node/21559617

======
DamnYuppie
This is nothing more then political propaganda dressed up with pseudo stats.
There is little evidence sited to support their claims just a raw number
followed up by their preferred solution. How did they derive this number? What
is the source of the information? Are they adjusted for population size?

All they are trying to do is scare people, 9000 people a year die!!! If that
is the case you have a 0.0026% chance of being killed by a gun in the US. Not
to be callus but that is a VERY small chance.

